
Ask HN: What camera apps exist that can blur faces securely? (re: Minneapolis) - mtae
Are there apps that can take photos and record videos while automatically obscuring faces securely? Blurring if it&#x27;s possible to make it sufficiently irreversible, blacking out otherwise.<p>see the discussion here for details on which methods are NOT safe: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;security.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;129683&#x2F;is-image-blurring-an-unsafe-method-to-obfuscate-information-in-images
======
pizza
Blurring just leaks information unnecessarily. We should go beyond blurring.
In fact we could go beyond blacking out with bounding boxes too; we could use
some kind of Mask CNN to segment the boundaries of people's silhouette, and
then black those out.

This is what I would imagine it would need to look like:

[video input] -> [frames]

per frame:

[frame] -> run thru a person detection segmentation nn -> output an outline
mask for the frame

fill in the outline mask in the frame with eg. black

reconstitute [set of frames] -> [output video]

------
Vomzor
[https://twitter.com/aaronabentheuer/status/12660823704002396...](https://twitter.com/aaronabentheuer/status/1266082370400239622)

------
giantg2
Why are you looking to blur faces? I'm just wondering what the connection is
to Minneapolis.

